# Ultra 13 - PEQ or BFD?



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Are people with Ultra 13s using the built in PEQ instead of BFD ?

Thanks


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

thsmith said:


> Are people with Ultra 13s using the built in PEQ instead of BFD ?
> 
> Thanks


thsmith,

The Ultra has a single band PEQ which is good for taming the largest "hump" in your room. A multi-band equalizer like a BFD or the upcoming SVS bass box will do more. If you have a good EQ now, I would leave the PEQ on the sub alone.

-Robb


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Robb, I have the 1124P which should work just fine.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep, I use an FBQ2496, and leave the PEQ on my Ultra unused.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

What size room in cubic feet are you guys running an Ultra in ?

Mine is 4200cf, curious if one will do well in a room this size.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

My room is 4224 and when I had one Ultra-13 it was plenty. I have two now, but that's more because I'm nuts than it was necessary.

-Robb


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks that helps. I do have a opening to the rear and right of listening position that is about 1800cf.

I am officially without subs as of this afternoon. I had 2 HSU MBMs and a VTF3-MK3 Turbo. In the end I was running with just the 33T which I liked best without MBMs.

I want just one sub that does as good with music as the 33T and have 6db more SPL for movies.

I have sent my room drawing to SVS and Epik sales. I like what I read about the Ultra and SVS. SVS customers seem to like their customer service which is something I really liked about HSU.


----------

